# HOWTO: Logitech Ultra Vision with linux-uvc

## mog

I have just bought two Ultra Vision cameras from Logitech for some computer vision work and was wondering if anyone has been able to get these cameras to work with the linux-uvc driver? I have tried both the version in portage as well as the latest SVN build (rev. 69), but had no luck.

Would be great to hear any success stories  :Very Happy: .

Coz, I'd love to develop for linux  :Wink:  .

----------

## mog

Well, I have tried again with the branch version: https://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/branches/split/ and it worked fine.  :Laughing: 

Here is what I did.

Requirements for this guide:Subversion

V4L2 support built into the kernel or as a module

First obtain the split branch of the driver from the SVN repository, compile it and install itmkdir <path of your choice>/uvcvideo

cd <path of your choice>/uvcvideo

svn checkout https://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/branches/split/ .

make && make install

modprobe uvcvideo

If you want the driver to be loaded upon startup:

echo uvcvideo >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/<kernel version>Now, download and compile the viewer to test the camera:Get the latest version of lucview. 

Unpack it into a directory of your choice

make

Connect your Ultra Vision camera to a USB 2.0 port

./luvcview -d /dev/video0 -f yuv -s 640x480

If everything went smoothly, you should be able to view the video stream from the camera  :Very Happy: .

The only problem I had was that after a number of opening the cameras I got some errors, but they went away after disconnecting the cameras and reloading the module.

----------

## r.stiltskin

Bravo, mog, for the link to luvc!!!!

Actually it seems to work fine with the linux-uvc driver currently in portage (linux-uvc-0.1.0e).  I emerged that this afternoon & then wasted hours trying unsucessfully to get it to work with any software until I found your post.  After getting and make-ing luvc, I immediately got live video from my Logitech QuickCam Fusion.

EDIT: At first it only worked for root, & gave "permission denied" to ordinary user, but today it works fine.  Don't know what caused the problem.

Also -- any idea how to capture individual frames?

Have you found any other programs that work with these cameras?

----------

## thor_n

Hi,

I've made ebuild for luvcview.  :Smile: 

http://slonik.sk/computers/gentoo/

----------

## mog

nice one, thor_n  :Very Happy: 

r.stiltskin, there is a "Take a Picture!!" button roughly in the centre of the bottom line of controls. Also, regaeding the permissions you might have to be member of the video group although that does not explain the resolution of your issue.

Hope that helps

----------

## b0fh

I have a webcam supported by the uvc drivers, too. I can see a clear picture with luvcview, but when I start kdetv I only get green/black flickering (like if you get no station with your tv). Any ideas?

----------

## GNUtoo

is there any program that can record videos and capture pictures from the webcam because it's v4l2 and YUV not many programs will work

----------

## jlg

anyone here can tell me if its possible or not to record video with the logitech quickam ultra vison? and does it work at  960x720? I'm looking to buy one if it works!

----------

